

The Golden Rule - londont
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Rule

======
thenerdfiles

        Act only according to that maxim whereby at 
        the same time you should will that it become 
        universal law.
        /Immanuel Kant, Groundwork to the Metaphysics of Morals

